# Sick puppy - off to the vet



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Loki woke up this morning, did his business, turned up his nose for breakfast, threw up and only wants to sleep in my lap. Needless to say, we are off to the vet at 9:00 a.m. I am so worried...:frown2:


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Oh no. Poor baby and you. Perhaps in his exploring adventures he ate something that didn't agree with him. You may want to check the plant species in your yard to help the vet in his diagnosis. Loki should be fine after your getting him to the vet ASAP. 

Do keep us posted.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hope Lokifeels better soon!


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

Oh, I just saw this. I hope he is feeling better soon!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I hope he is ok.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

We are home from the vet. She thinks it is either teething or a tummy bug. He had a little bit of fever. She gave him subcutaneous fluids, something for his tummy and some antibiotics. He is still sleeping, I am cooking a chicken breast to try to bribe him to eat something, and will call the vet back this afternoon to let her know how he is.

I was supposed to go back to work today after taking all last week off to get him acclimated. Instead, I am home taking care of my sick baby.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Get well soon Loki.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Poor baby! And poor you! They can sure give us gray hair. I am sure he'll be just fine Sophie threw up a couple of times about his age also. Never knew why but got over it quickly. Keep us posted!


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks for the well wishes. The hardest part is that he is so lethargic - he has slept all day except to go pee and poo. Also, the fact that he won't eat anything. I cooked a chicken breast for him but he doesn't wan that either. I will keep trying. He did drink some water.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Poor baby. I sure hope he feels back to normal quickly. Willow had an episode like that awhile back. It lasted a day. She wouldn't eat and didn't drink much. Was lethargic and slept all day. I don't think she vomited but she slept the entire day. She seemed back to her old self by the next day. I'm glad you are able to stay home and keep an eye on the little guy!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

I hope he is feeling better. Sometimes they just have to rest their stomachs a little first.
Hope he is better tomorrow.


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

Java threw up a couple of times. Once I thought about it, it was every time I added eggs into her breakfast. I went and looked at the Kirkland egg beaters I'd been using- because I can cook a tablespoon or two at a time instead of a whole egg wasting much of it, and it was made of mostly egg whites. That couldn't be bad, could it? Google became my friend when I learned that small puppies sometimes cannot tolerate egg whites. At least, I think it was a google search that lead me to this information. Yolks in small quantities, yes. Whites, no.

Anyway, maybe it's something he's sensitive to.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about not eating for 24 hours. As long as he's taking fluids, it's the best thing he could do if he's got a tummy bug. Most people feed them again too soon and irritate their tummies all over again.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear Loki is under the weather. I'm sure he is feeling better with you there to give him hugs. Hope your little one is feeling better tomorrow!


----------



## JulieB (Jun 16, 2016)

Poor Loki. I hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks, all. I think he is feeling better. He finally woke up and wants to play. Now I need to wear him out before bed!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Glad he's feeling better. It's always scary when they get sick and you don't know why.


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

So glad he is feeling better.


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

Get well soon Loki!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh good! I'm glad Loki is up and running :smile2:


----------

